# BBQ Magazines



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Are there any good BBQ magazines out there?  You would think somebody would start one with all the following BBQ has.  Maybe there is.  Don't know.  Thanks for your input.  CS13


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

I searched and could not find any. I would love to know if there are any.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know of any...Maybe that is the money making opportunity of the day.

What would you call a BBQ magazine...Big Butts? Wait, that might already be taken. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BBQ Eng.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 11, 2009)

That was a good one BBQ Eng.  Here is a newsletter I found.  Don't know if it's any good

http://www.barbecuenews.com/subscribe.asp


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

There are alot of news letters and articles. Where are the magazines????


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 11, 2009)

I get newsletters on e-mail, but would take a hard copy like this one.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Found one...

http://www.magazinesubscriptions.ws/...-magazine.html


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

I do get a newsletter that is from the following website

http://www.amazingribs.com/

I have made some of this guy's recipies, and I have to tell you they were mighty tasty. Especially the "gobble till you wobble" turkey with gravy made in the smoker, and the Vermont Maple Pig Candy rib glaze is especially decadent. You can sign up and he sends out a no-BS newsletter / Blog type of thing. 

BBQ Eng.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

Your the man! I am set up. As soon as I get one I will let you know how good it is!


----------



## jocosa (Mar 13, 2009)

A new one...  BBQ World Magazine

http://www.bbqworldmag.com/


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for that one.  Going to subscribe.


----------

